# disbudding - tetanus Antitoxin



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Getting ready to disbud for first time - do most of you typically give the tetanus antitoxin prior to disbudding and is the dose 1/2 ml/cc?

Thanks,


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't use tetanus antitoxin because my kids come out of vaccinated does. They get immunity from tetanus from their dams colostrum. Now if I didn't have vaccinated does or perhaps only used colostrum from very young does, than yes as I disbudded I would give tetanus antitoxin on one side and their CD&T in the other, repeat the CD&T in 3 weeks and then once more after they are 12 weeks old. Do not vaccinated with tetanus antitoxin without having 2cc of epi syringed out and ready to go.

I have a good schedule for getting vaccinated kids and does so you never have to worry about giving antitoxins again...in goat keeping 101 under from Birth to Kidding. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Vicki

I have a question on this ........Do/would you give be giving a tetanus antitoxin on one side, and then a CDT toxoid on the other at the same time? I'm asking because I've been under the impression that if you give the toxoid, and the antitoxin at the same time, that the antitoxin would deem the toxoid useless......and then in a few days when the antitoxin wears off, the toxoid would no longer work....because it was killed by the antitoxin. 

Does that make sense.....I just read what I wrote :crazy

Please explain,

Whim


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok Vicki, 
Makes sense. I was told to vaccinate. But I have does vaccinated, so I guess I dont need to do that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Whim the truth is it's all speculation. First you have the group I come from that believes in maternal antibody and that vaccination given to a kid this young would ruin maternal antibody, would it then be replaced by the vaccine? I have no idea.

Antitoxin is relief right now from a wound, in reality tetanus does it set in right now?? if it does it takes 21 days to kill, so if antitoxin is given right now and its protection only lasts about 10 days, whose to say on day 11 that is when the tetanus finds the wound. So to be sure you would be giving antitoxin the day of the wound, 10 days later, 10 days later until after the second shot of toxoid which seals immunity. So it's best to get the toxoid going at the same time.

So when I would disbud kids for folks who didn't vaccinate, I would make them pay for an antitoxin shot, a toxoid, and another shot to give in 21 days, and a paper that stated I was in no way responsible for their kids dieing of tetanus from the disbudding or castration.

You start pushing the envelope in your own herd with stuff like this as you have no problems....right now I am at vaccination of adult does, kids 6, 9 and after 12 weeks old, disbudding at 2 weeks with no antitoxin...but I do take care to have the best possible colostrum I can...well other than I heat treat it which is an oxymoron...more of that talking out of two sides of our face. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

OKY DOKY.........I ask, because I helped my vet disbud and wether buckling a couple weeks ago (he did both things with a laser knife which was a first for me). We discussed this subject of the tetanus vaccine, and figured that either way that one would believe the vaccine works, he felt like that there would be a window of opportunity in there that tetanus would be able to manifest itself........even though it might only be a few days between where the dam's colostrum and/or antitoxin wears off, and where the toxoid takes hold.

Thanks for the explanation,

Whim


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Good reading on tetanus toxoid and antitoxin.

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,82.0.html

Sara


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Sara. This is the part of what was said, that kinda give me the idea about one killing off the other at some point.

"""After talking to the man at Colorado serum this is what I got. Antitox and toxid will cancel each other out. Kinda like if you vaccinate a puppy and the puppy still has Moms antibodies the shots are not effective. He said if you need to give the anti tox do so and wait as close to the 14 days as you can before giving the toxoid. repeat toxoid in 21 days. I posted what they had on there web site above.""""


----------

